# Eel Not Eating



## seahorse (Dec 15, 2008)

i got my eel 2 weeks ago and he has not eatn yet what do i do i am very worryed


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

what kind of eel is it?


----------



## zona322 (Dec 5, 2008)

to help him eat try putting garlic on the food and wave it in front of his mouth if that dose not work put a gold fish in front of him. I have never seen a eel starve when they get hungry they will eat if you need any other help please ask 
zona


----------



## tamableanimal (Nov 8, 2008)

What kind of eel do you have?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

if its a moray try frozen silversides. our snowflake loves them! don't do goldfish-they have certain freshwater organs that can hurt saltwater fish. if its a spiny eel, try feeder guppies or tubifex worms.


----------



## Aquadoc (Jan 28, 2009)

Eels feed mostly on fish and crustaceans. If you're having Golden Murray eel, it feeds on variety of foods including pieces of marine fish flesh and shrimp. Readily accepts most meaty foods.


----------



## jmalosan (Mar 13, 2009)

Please admonish me if in the future I shouldn't post this type of message here. But I noticed lots of you had eel expertise and I'm trying to track down a pet eel.

I live in LA and am trying to find Conger myriaster (1st choice), or Anguilla japonicus. And I'll settle for something similar. These are the varieties used for sushi, but I would like to keep one as a pet since I've learned lots about them.

Thanks for any suggestions! (And sorry if in the future I should start a new forum)

-James


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

jmalosan said:


> Please admonish me if in the future I shouldn't post this type of message here. But I noticed lots of you had eel expertise and I'm trying to track down a pet eel.
> 
> I live in LA and am trying to find Conger myriaster (1st choice), or Anguilla japonicus. And I'll settle for something similar. These are the varieties used for sushi, but I would like to keep one as a pet since I've learned lots about them.
> 
> ...


Contact your local pet and ask them if it is on their ordering list  if it is HORRAY!! if not.. then you will have to find an online store or another petstore that is in a city beside yours.

Good Luck


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> if its a moray try frozen silversides. our snowflake loves them! don't do goldfish-they have certain freshwater organs that can hurt saltwater fish. if its a spiny eel, try feeder guppies or tubifex worms.


I would like to know what type of eel it is also. I have quite a bit of eel experience. Depending on the eel, silversides can be bad news. They are very oily, and very high in fatty acids and not really a part of an eels natural diet. Eels should really be fed shrimp, squid, and crustaceans. Also keep in mind that eels can go literally weeks without eating, and will often just get moody and stop eating.

Now tell me about your tank. Does the eel have plenty of hiding spaces? What time of day are you feeding it? How are you going about it? What tank mates does it have.

Give us some more info and I think we can help you out. I have been keeping eels for years and have yet to find one that would not eat when it got hungry enough.


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

Seahorse, I woke up wondering how things were going for you??? Did you get the eel to eat? Is there anything we can do for you?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I hear frozen silversides rubbed in garlic does the trick however I would like to know if the little guy got eating yet?


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

I am sticking to my guns about this one. I have read over and over, that while eels will readily accept silversides, they are not great for them long term. If you are using them to get it eating that's understandable, but make sure to feed other stuff as well. They just don't get the nutrients they need, and get a lot of oil and fatty acids.

As a side note this is less critical in a species such as Snowflakes, but still should be followed if possible.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

salth2o said:


> I am sticking to my guns about this one. I have read over and over, that while eels will readily accept silversides, they are not great for them long term. If you are using them to get it eating that's understandable, but make sure to feed other stuff as well. They just don't get the nutrients they need, and get a lot of oil and fatty acids.


I wouldn't expect you to feed them as a regular food source but like you said as a way to entice them into at least accepting food in their new habitat.


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

GetITCdot said:


> I wouldn't expect you to feed them as a regular food source but like you said as a way to entice them into at least accepting food in their new habitat.


k:


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

weve been keeping him on this diet for 5 years, yes it is the mainstay, though he also eats frozen cubes of squids, but lately he hasn't been eating it that often.


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> weve been keeping him on this diet for 5 years, yes it is the mainstay, though he also eats frozen cubes of squids, but lately he hasn't been eating it that often.


Everyone has different experiences. If it ain't broke don't fix it. I am sure you are giving it a varied diet which is the most important.


----------

